# PDF Files?



## 10stargate (Feb 5, 2010)

I just bought a new Kindle using the free Amazon Gift Cards that I received from http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/10stargate and it is amazing. The only problem that I have is I don't know how to properly place a PDF Book on the Kindle. Everytime I try to open the PDF Book an error message comes up and it tells me to restart the Kindle. I was wondering if anyone has a solution to this problem?


----------



## Norikue (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm rather new to Kindle myself. I have found that most PDFs will open ok on the Kindle without monkeying with it. You could try to reformat the PDF that is giving you an error message by using http://calibre-ebook.com/. There are PDF files that are heavy with graphics and other layout formats that will not open correctly. At least that is my experience so far. Reformatting a file like that will lose the graphic layout.

I would like to know if there are any other work arounds that people have found.

-Norikue


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If it's a DRM protected PDF you won't be able to read it on your Kindle.


----------



## DarkZephyr (Feb 5, 2010)

I am having my own PDF issues.  I got a Kindle 2 for Christmas, and it was just wonderful.  I was able to read PDF files,  mobi files, plain txt files, and others,  as well as the Kindle books.  Well, something wonky happened to the screen, so I had to get a replacement. They sent the replacement rather quickly, so I didn't have to go through Kindle withdrawals for TOO long.  But for some reason, this replacement won't even acknowledge that I have put PDF files onto it.  They don't show up at all in the list like they did with my previous Kindle 2. I haven't tried the other compatible files with my replacement Kindle 2 yet.  Am I missing something here?  I don't recall having to do anything special to make them show up on my last Kindle 2.

At any rate, I would really appreciate any help.  Thanks!

DZ


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^ I wonder if the system software on your replacement is not up-to-date? Please check by clicking Home -> Menu -> Settings. If you are not at 2.3, it will not open your PDFs.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

DarkZephyr said:


> I am having my own PDF issues. I got a Kindle 2 for Christmas, and it was just wonderful. I was able to read PDF files, mobi files, plain txt files, and others, as well as the Kindle books. Well, something wonky happened to the screen, so I had to get a replacement. They sent the replacement rather quickly, so I didn't have to go through Kindle withdrawals for TOO long. But for some reason, this replacement won't even acknowledge that I have put PDF files onto it. They don't show up at all in the list like they did with my previous Kindle 2. I haven't tried the other compatible files with my replacement Kindle 2 yet. Am I missing something here? I don't recall having to do anything special to make them show up on my last Kindle 2.
> 
> At any rate, I would really appreciate any help. Thanks!
> 
> DZ





pidgeon92 said:


> ^^^ I wonder if the system software on your replacement is not up-to-date? Please check by clicking Home -> Menu -> Settings. If you are not at 2.3, it will not open your PDFs.


If Pidgeion92 is correct (and I'd put a good-sized wager on it), you can go to http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200324680&#manual to manually download and install the 2.3 update. If you have any problem with the instructions there, just pop back here with your questions.


----------



## DarkZephyr (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Pidgeon and NogDog!  That was exactly the problem, and thanks to the both of you, the problem is solved!


----------



## 10stargate (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses. It took some time but everything is working correctly now.


----------



## Gail K (Feb 26, 2010)

10stargate said:


> I just bought a new Kindle using the free Amazon Gift Cards that I received from http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/10stargate and it is amazing. The only problem that I have is I don't know how to properly place a PDF Book on the Kindle. Everytime I try to open the PDF Book an error message comes up and it tells me to restart the Kindle. I was wondering if anyone has a solution to this problem?


You may need the latest software update, found on the Amazon website. My Kindle didn't come with the latest software and I had to update it to read PDFs.


----------

